# What is this?? (CRS Pictures?)



## fattyratrat (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a 10 gallon cherry shrimp tank with a ton of drift/root wood, and a ton of java ferns. I am running an old school tetra billy bio sponge things powered by an air pump, so there are babies everywhere. I purchased several shrimp from a local fish store, and ever since they have been thriving and breeding (as seen below). But a few weird things have come up.... a couple of my huge males have very nice defined white stripes down their backs, like amano shrimp, and some of the more clear ones have these strange solid white patches under their exoskeletons.. check out the pictures and let me know what you think...

Sorry, I am horrible at taking pictures...

The Striped one

















The Spotted One









The striped and spotted.









and a little adorable infant shrimp... look closly, it is not just a blurry picture.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

The 3rd and 4th pictures look like Red Cherry Shrimp.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

They all look like RCS to me.


----------



## fattyratrat (Jun 19, 2007)

yea they all do look like RCS but that stipe is something i have never seen.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

my RCS have stripes too.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> my RCS have stripes too.


+1


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

They are all cherries. The strips can be on males or females, the white patch under the exoskeleton are the ovaries of females (eg "saddled")


----------



## budd (Jul 11, 2007)

the 1st and secound don't look like rcs to me, i've never seen a rcs like that


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

All look just like my RCS.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

They are all pictures of red cherry shrimp. Sometimes they will have a stripe like the one in the picture. The 'spot' is where they eggs are produced by females shrimp. I suspect she'll be 'berried' soon.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

The RCS with stripes are all undoubtedly female RCS. Some females will develop a line from their head to their tail, it is not uncommon at all. Why some have the line and some don't, I don't know. My theory is that when they are very healthy and happy in the tank they will display great coloration as well as potential stripes.

The "solid white/yellow patches" are actually developing eggs underneath the carapace, most people refer to this as "saddled". After they have developed they will move down, become fertilized, and develop into full blown eggs underneath the tail.

The picture below is of a female Snowball Shrimp who is also "saddled." The reason why you can see the eggs developing with the Snowball Shrimp is simply because the snowball is more translucent, unlike the RCS which is red and harder to see inside of the shrimp.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Great picture and educational post, Wood!


----------

